# ***WRUW*** Feb 2022 Accutron Bulova Caravelle



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Guess I’ll go first 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

With my Longines in for a repair, I've been sporting this gem for the last couple of weeks:


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1961 Bulova Accutron Spiral Lug case '2319' 14Kt Yellow Gold Spaceview. All 3 fully restored by "Rob Berkavicius". *










The trio I own.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Mil Ships 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1969 Sea King automatic.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

This came with a leather strap, so I picked up a new Bulova bracelet for it.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bezel swap with a NOS from the UK. Changes so much of the whole watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

My personal favorite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M7 Accutron “425”


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> Bezel swap with a NOS from the UK. Changes so much of the whole watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right! That new bezel insert just changes it completely! Well done!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

My wife bought me this almost nine years ago and after putting on this nato I’ve got it back in the rotation. I seem to have forgotten how much I liked it.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

+1.3 seconds after 17 days. 

Teoretically it equals +28 seconds per year. 










Cheers Piowa


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aerojet


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>











Bulova SheDevil 666 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven’t had this on in a bit.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

My favorite watch.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

2222222222222


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great day !!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this to church today. Finally found a 17mm mesh bracelet!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

